# Unknown WWII Era Manufactuer



## Durandal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum, so i just want to take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Fletcher, and I'm actually a collector of WWII Militaria, but i happen to also have a passion for the TL-122 series of flashlights used by the US Military during that conflict. My collection is starting to really flesh out, and I recently came across a strange variation I've never seen before.
Before I actually ask my question, let me apologize for coming on here and throwing up a question as my first post! I'm not sure if there is somewhere else i could be finding this info, and I've scoured the internet looking for it but haven't been able to turn up anything.
The flashlight i want to ask you about is marked as being made by "Lights Inc., Springfield, Ohio". It is a TL-122D model, which indicates that it was made toward the end of the war, and after examining some of its components I've actually started to wonder if it is a post-war reproduction (though I've never heard of anyone repro-ing the 122D). Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has ever come across anything made by Lights Inc. of Springfield Ohio?

Thanks everyone,
Fletcher J


----------



## sysadmn (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

I have not. It does seem like "Lights Inc." is an awfully modern name. A lot of materiel for the war was made by retooled commercial factories. I seem to recall that the nearby Frigidaire plant made machine guns!


----------



## Durandal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

It does seem quite modern doesn't it? I was thinking that maybe it is an abbreviation, must has flashlights made by Brightstar Battery Company were simply marked "Brightstar"


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

Welcom to CPF! 

I'm afraid I can't help you.... except to perhaps mention that one of the sub-forums on this site is a "Collector's Corner." One of the CPF Regulars there might be of more help. Not trying to do any back-seat modding, just an idea. Been my experience that *most* CPFers are helpful, mature individuals. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

Thanks for the tip, monocrom. I'll see how things go here and then maybe throw a post up in that subforum!
Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

You're Welcome!


----------



## flashfan (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*

Durandal, welcome to CPF!

In addition to checking out the flashlight collecting section of this board, if you haven't already, you might want to check out flashlightmuseum.com. As I recall, they specialize in antique/collectible flashlights, and have information that goes waaaay back. Flashlightmuseum is also a member of CPF, so you could probably contact him through this board via private mail as well.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Unknown WWII Era Manufacturer*



flashfan said:


> Durandal, welcome to CPF!
> 
> In addition to checking out the flashlight collecting section of this board, if you haven't already, you might want to check out flashlightmuseum.com. As I recall, they specialize in antique/collectible flashlights, and have information that goes waaaay back. Flashlightmuseum is also a member of CPF, so you could probably contact him through this board via private mail as well.
> 
> Good luck in your search.



Thanks for the tips flashfan. I have already looked through the flashlight museum, but i will be sure to PM the member and ask him. I'm going to go post this question in the collecting section and see if i can dig up anything else.

Fletcher


----------



## Durandal (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum, and I already posted this thread once in the general disucssion forum, but people suggested i might have more luck here. I'll just take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Fletcher, and I'm actually a collector of WWII Militaria, but i happen to also have a passion for the TL-122 series of flashlights used by the US Military during that conflict. My collection is starting to really flesh out, and I recently came across a strange variation I've never seen before. The flashlight is marked as being made by "Lights Inc., Springfield, Ohio". It is a TL-122D model, which indicates that it was made toward the end of the war, and after examining some of its components I've actually started to wonder if it is a post-war reproduction (though I've never heard of anyone repro-ing the 122D). Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has ever come across anything made by Lights Inc. of Springfield Ohio?

Thanks everyone,
Fletcher J


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2007)

Since crossposting isn't allowed I merged the threads and put them in this forum.


----------



## Durandal (Jul 28, 2007)

oops! sorry about that Bart!


----------

